# Horayy for Pixbrooke Stud



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello all just thought i would come on and announced that over the past 2 days i have had 3 litters born!!! The buck is a BEC (Black Eyed Cream) and the 3 does are: 1 BEC and 2 PEW's (Pink Eyed Whites). By the looks of things there aren't many litters in each litter but the highest number i got was 7.

Although i don't want to i might have to cull the litters down but the thing is i know it puts down your size but who says that we have the right to kill something that doesn't have a good reason to die? If it's ill fair enough but if it's healthy and good then we shouldnt say its not what im looking for then kill it. i find that wrong!!! goodness me what should i do guys?

attach pics later!!!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on your litters!

Id leave them to be honest, 7 isnt too bad for a mum to manage. Its when you get to 12, 14, 16 etc and the majority are bucks that you really will think about culling numbers. 
When you have 10x 6/7/8week old bucks that you cant sell and more litters on the way youll probably be less reluctant to cull if it gets to that stage.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Nobody has to cull.The choice is simple,breed very few litters and keep enough spare cages to house any mice that you can't find homes for or cull.The decision can only be yours.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I've heard from various people that bucks can be very greedy and that a large, buck-heavy litter will wear mum out and lead to smaller does? Is that correct?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It is true but unless the litter is exceptionally large they will all eventually grow to their potential.If you are planning to show mice you may want them to grow on fast and also will need to breed frequently which can rapidly fill all your cages.


----------

